# Werben oder geworben werden (Horde/Allianz - beliebiger PvE Server)



## Drakhgard (20. November 2014)

Guten Tag, werte buffed-Community!
Nach einer längeren WoW-Pause schaue ich mal wieder hinein. Bislang gefällt mir WoD sehr gut. Gerne würde ich in nächster Zeit noch weitere Charaktere hochleveln. Und dafür würde ich gerne die Werbt einen Freund - Aktion nützen, da man schon mal eine gute Levelbasis bekommt, um in WoD dann loslegen zu können. Aber genug der langen Worte, ich schreibe einfach mal kurz und prägnant die Eckdaten / Anforderungen / Wünsche etc... 


*Erwünscht:*
- Bevorzugt wird Horde, aber gegen Allianz spricht aber auch nichts (kommt ganz auf den Server an)
- Es besteht nur Interesse an PvE Realms, keine Lust auf Gank'n'Spank 
- RP ist keine Option, da ich RP lieber auf anderen Plattformen betreibe
- Keine vollen und keine leeren Realms. Je "mittelvoller", desto bester 
- Community des Servers ist annehmbar (meistens ist sie eh nur auf großen Servern kaputt)
- Bitte keine EXP-Erbstücke, da es für Ungleichheit beim Leveln sorgt
- Geistige Reife



*Nice to have:*
- Ich werde von geworben (ist wie gesagt nur nice to have)
- Trifft ersteres zu: ein bescheidenes Startkapital für das Mount
- Partner mit sehr ähnlichen Spielzeiten für maximalen Spaß
- 18+ (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)



*Biete an:*
- Je nach Server etwas Startkapital (bei komplett neuem Realm natürlich nicht möglich)
- Relativ starke Aktivität zur Zeit (wochentags meist ~18 bis 22/23 Uhr, wochenends stark variabel)
- Humor, Aufgeschlossenheit, Lockerheit
- Gutes Spieltempo
- Eingerostetes aber vorhandenes Wissen (das letzte Mal richtig aktiv zu Cata-Zeiten)
- Flexibilität in der Klassen-/Rassenwahl



*No-gos:*
- Für euch den Account kaufen
- Für euch die Spielzeit kaufen
- Inaktivität
- Zu hetzerische und zu lahme Spielweise
- Kein Spaß, reine Effizenz
- Humorlosigkeit
- Unreifes Verhalten



*Ziele:*
- Mindestens 2 verschiedene Chars hochspielen
- Danach sehr gerne gemeinsames Weiterleveln & Inis gehen
- Spaß, Spaß, Spaß
- Neue WoW-Freunde finden 


Für Anfragen einfach BattleTag adden: *Drakhgard#2621*
TS3 + Server, Skype und funktionierendes Headset mit funktionierendem Mikrofon sowie (laut Aussagen dritter) angenehme Stimme vorhanden


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2014)

.


----------

